
Spotify Beat Apple to the Podcasting Boom - wherespaul
https://www.forbes.com/sites/andyswan/2020/07/01/how-spotify-beat-apple-to-the-podcasting-boom/#15f9863a6702
======
marviio
IMO a "podcast" is sound files stored on a server, indexed by a RSS/Atom feed,
consumable by any client over HTTP. Spotify exclusive content should not be
called podcasts.

------
vaibhavthevedi
This was bound to happen. When Joe regan signed that deal, It was a big thing.

